# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أبشر أيها المظلوم..!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

ابشر أيها المظلوم ..


إذا أسرف الظالم في ظلمه ، وأكثر من الفساد في الأرض ؛ فتلك بشرى للمظلوم بقرب زوال من ظلمه ..


وكـم بـاغٍ شديـد الـحـول أضحى ... كـمـا سـام الـورى خَسْفًا يُسـامُ 
وكـــــــــــــ  ـم فَشَلٍ تَقَدَّمَه غرورٌ ... كـمـا يـتقـدم الـمـوتَ السقـــــامُ 
ومـن يجـمح بـه بطرٌ وغـــــــــيٌّ ... فـمـن صـرْف الزمـان له لجــــــامُ 
ومـن يُرهِفْ حسـامًا لانـتقــــــامٍ ... يعـمّمْ رأسه ذاك الـحســـــــــا  مُ 
حذارِ فإن للزمـن انقــــــــــــ  ــلابًا ... عـلى العـاتـي نـوازله جســــــامُ

حسن الحملي.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الله المستعان .

----------

